# Alpine PXE-X09 16 Channel Sound Processor



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

Once again Alpine completely misses the mark. Look like its China only, the processor I've been hoping for from them since 2013. 


阿尔派-PXE_X09












Specifications / Features	
I/O interface	Input	16 channel RCA / high level hybrid input 
fiber / coaxial / Bluetooth signal input
Output	16 channel RCA audio signal output
Wire controller	

DSP	Sampling rate / bit rate	216kHz/24bit
processor	294.9 MHz
ADC/DAC	216kHz/24bit
Enter EQ	10-segment PEQ, GEQ
Output EQ	31-segment PEQ, GEQ
Time correction	16 road
Automatic boot	Yes
Preset EQ	6 groups
Analog input sensitivity	1:1
Operating Voltage	9V to 16V
Frequency response	20Hz～20KHz
Total harmonic distortion	≤0.005%
Bottom noise	≤32uVrms
Signal to noise ratio	≥100dB
Channel separation	≥110dB


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

Copy of owners manual in Chinese.


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

Link to software, Android & PC > 阿尔派-PXE-X09软件下载


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

Good news. The software is in English! I opened it on my W10 PC


----------



## OCD66 (Apr 2, 2017)

evo9 said:


> Good news. The software is in English! I opened it on my W10 PC


Cool. 

Keep it going. Interested...


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

For iPhone users

https://itunes.apple.com/US/app/id1457289427?mt=8


----------



## tonynca (Dec 4, 2009)

They need 5.1/7.1 processing. H800 is getting outdated.


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

Well the PXE-0850S I believe was only available in China before. Then after a while, we got it. So hopefully same thing with this one. 

I haven’t checked the links u posted yet, but other than 16 channels vs 12....what’s the difference between this one and the one most recently released? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KillerBox (Jan 7, 2011)

I remembered looking at this product a couple of years ago and I am glad that I didn't wait on it to come to the USA.

I sometimes wonder if they release it first in China to work out the bugs or is it because they don't have to pay License fees in China to (Dolby, DTS and/or others)?


----------



## Silvercoat (Dec 5, 2013)

KillerBox said:


> I remembered looking at this product a couple of years ago and I am glad that I didn't wait on it to come to the USA.
> 
> I sometimes wonder if they release it first in China to work out the bugs or is it because they don't have to pay License fees in China to (Dolby, DTS and/or others)?


Probably this, we pay a hell of a lot for licensing over here

Also why is it so impractical for manufacturer's to make a 4.1 DSP with auto EQ?


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

I thought companies have to sign the license/agreements with Dolby before getting the first chip/sample. (Distributors/reps also are picky who gets these restricted chips.)


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

KillerBox said:


> I remembered looking at this product a couple of years ago and I am glad that I didn't wait on it to come to the USA.
> 
> 
> 
> I sometimes wonder if they release it first in China to work out the bugs or is it because they don't have to pay License fees in China to (Dolby, DTS and/or others)?




So this isn’t new? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KillerBox (Jan 7, 2011)

MrGreen83 said:


> So this isn’t new?


It could be because the one that I kinda remembered was 12 channels. But, that was too long ago.


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

mmmmm


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I have found a US version  well should say English version in PDF, also it looks like this unit will have 8v or pre-out per each ch.


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

CES 2020....







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

Cant wait to get this baby! Wonder what the price will be? Probably around a grand i would imagine


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

Can’t wait to see what kinda system people are going build with 16 channels. Jesus! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

MrGreen83 said:


> Can’t wait to see what kinda system people are going build with 16 channels. Jesus!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its like each company is trying to outdo the other by adding more channels


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

This DSP will be $1500, now the funny question will be, how many of us will be selling zapco and helix to get this  

im a huge fan of Alpine DSP first was H800, now i have 5850, and will for 100% get this bad boy


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

quickaudi07 said:


> This DSP will be $1500, now the funny question will be, how many of us will be selling zapco and helix to get this
> 
> im a huge fan of Alpine DSP first was H800, now i have 5850, and will for 100% get this bad boy


Yeah I saw something that the msrp was going to be $1500 hoping it was gonna be a little cheaper but probably not


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

gumbeelee said:


> Yeah I saw something that the msrp was going to be $1500 hoping it was gonna be a little cheaper but probably not
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How yo doing buddy. Haven't talked to you in ages  well haven't been here either  ahhahaha

I'm exited for this DSP I still have H800 in my collection.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

One thing I was expecting but didn’t see in the instructions was any sort of center channel or similar processing. To me that is sort of missing the mark with this many channels. So with this many channels, what are they thinking the purpose is or is there extra processing that I didn’t see?


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

It does have up-mixing to my understanding

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

dgage said:


> One thing I was expecting but didn’t see in the instructions was any sort of center channel or similar processing. To me that is sort of missing the mark with this many channels. So with this many channels, what are they thinking the purpose is or is there extra processing that I didn’t see?


Exactly what i was wondering as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

quickaudi07 said:


> It does have up-mixing to my understanding
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


I hope so


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Look at the first page, you will see up-mixing in that section. I guess there will be more to it as we go along. 

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

quickaudi07 said:


> How yo doing buddy. Haven't talked to you in ages  well haven't been here either  ahhahaha
> 
> I'm exited for this DSP I still have H800 in my collection.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


I always loved my alpine processors as well...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

quickaudi07 said:


> Look at the first page, you will see up-mixing in that section. I guess there will be more to it as we go along.


I checked the US manual that was linked and see no mention of upmixing or anything similar. But I’ll take your word for it as it would absolutely need to have some sort of upmixing for this number of channels. You’d think it would be further along since this unit or something similar appears to have been released in China many months ago.


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

gumbeelee said:


> Yeah I saw something that the msrp was going to be $1500 hoping it was gonna be a little cheaper but probably not
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmm....unless they added center processing I don’t see the reason/appeal to pay $1500 for this over just doing the 12 channel for $699 (retail) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KillerBox (Jan 7, 2011)

It seems no new processors are available with a proper upmixer. I have a headunit from about 10 years ago that I have never installed that will play surround sound SACD and upmix regular 2 channel sources but, they are hard to find.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

The Alpine PXE-X09 does not have a proper upmixer. You can think of it as an expansion of the PXE-0850 platform. There was some discussion of the processor here: CES 2020 - Obligatory Thread

JBL displayed a new DSP at CES, but the information was extremely limited. I have about zero hope that it will include any sort of upmixer, much less something licensed like Logic 7 in the MS8 or PLII in the H800. I think the H800 and the latest Helix processors with ACO chip are currently our best options for products currently in production. I envision most people using the PXE-X09 as a piggyback processor after an OE upmixer if they want to have a center channel and two seat tune. At least, that is how I would use it.


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

What about the new Helix processors? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I would talk to @SkizeR. He has done some tuning work with the new Helix DSPs and just finished a two seat tune with a center channel.


----------



## Bnlcmbcar (Aug 23, 2016)

rton20s said:


> The Alpine PXE-X09 does not have a proper upmixer. You can think of it as an expansion of the PXE-0850 platform. There was some discussion of the processor here: CES 2020 - Obligatory Thread
> 
> I think the H800 and the latest Helix processors with ACO chip are currently our best options for products currently in production.


Pretty much all we got at this point in regards to upmixers. I agree with you on this Alpine unit operating as a piggyback to alter an OEM’s already upmixed signals.


MrGreen83 said:


> What about the new Helix processors?


All the newer ACO enabled Audiotec Fischer product have the RealCenter center channel algorithm.


----------



## Naptownsoldier1488 (Jul 9, 2016)

So dumb to have a 15 year old dsp with 8 channels and upmixing now offer a 16 channel with nothing no auto eq no auto time alignment no road eq and no upmixer and 1500 bucks no thanks


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

We all have a choice... What's yours...

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SeanCha (Jan 23, 2021)

quickaudi07 said:


> This DSP will be $1500, now the funny question will be, how many of us will be selling zapco and helix to get this
> 
> im a huge fan of Alpine DSP first was H800, now i have 5850, and will for 100% get this bad boy


i pulled my Zapco dsp v8 for the alpine. Was concerned with price. think it could use a little more user friendly GUI but it sounds sooooooo good


----------



## Mikebiz23 (Jun 27, 2020)

Just playing around with the software. It does look like this processor has center processing as well as surround. Each of the 16output channels have 6 different options to choose from... has anyone used the dsp to confirm this? The software is limitless if this is the case...


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

^^The blinders here for the Helix DSP's are blinding towards any other brands. An honest opinion on any other DSP is a long shot.


----------



## SeaBeef (6 mo ago)

216Khz sampling rate but only 20Khz frequency response?


----------

